# Радиочастотная денервация, нуклеопластика



## Mangust (14 Июн 2016)

Кто дела РЧД, откликнитесь! Предлагают делать  нуклеопластику  вместе с РЧД, остался на раздумье один день ! Не знаю что делать, поможет ли вообще или станет хуже.


----------



## qwerty123456 (6 Июл 2016)

В точно такой же ситуации сейчас. Есть кто выживший после вышеописанных манипуляций?

*Mangust*, вам сделали в итоге?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (6 Июл 2016)

qwerty123456 написал(а):
			
		

> Есть кто выживший после вышеописанных манипуляций?


РЧД проходит спокойно и быстро, буквально за 15-20 минут. Делали 2 раза (с двух сторон L4-S1), осложнений не ощутил.


----------



## qwerty123456 (6 Июл 2016)

44Евгений44 написал(а):


> РЧД проходит спокойно и быстро, буквально за 15-20 минут. Делали 2 раза (с двух сторон L4-S1), осложнений не ощутил.


спасибо, да я как раз сегодня нашла вашу темку, вам не помогло в итоге.


----------



## Mangust (6 Июл 2016)

qwerty123456 написал(а):


> В точно такой же ситуации сейчас. Есть кто выживший после вышеописанных манипуляций?
> 
> *Mangust*, вам сделали в итоге?


Есть, я, сделали и то  и то одновоеменно под седацией , я спала и ничего не чувствовала. Это было три недели назад. Ничего не изменилось, хотя врач мне сказал что результат может быть через месяц. Я не стала ждать месяца и неделю назад сдалась в больницу, лежу в Москве в неврологии. Все таки врачи склоняются что тут задействованы грушнвидка, запирательные , седалищный нерв . Короче , счас капельницы, иголки, подводный массаж, физио, лфк.


----------



## qwerty123456 (6 Июл 2016)

Mangust написал(а):


> Есть, я, сделали и то  и то одновоеменно под седацией , я спала и ничего не чувствовала. Это было три недели назад. Ничего не изменилось, хотя врач мне сказал что результат может быть через месяц. Я не стала ждать месяца и неделю назад сдалась в больницу, лежу в Москве в неврологии. Все таки врачи склоняются что тут задействованы грушнвидка, запирательные , седалищный нерв . Короче , счас капельницы, иголки, подводный массаж, физио, лфк.


ого(( а вам делали диагностическую блокаду перед денервацией? и после нуклеопластики делали повторно МРТ , грыжа уменьшилась? и , если не секрет, где в Мск делали?


----------



## 44Евгений44 (7 Июл 2016)

qwerty123456 написал(а):
			
		

> спасибо, да я как раз сегодня нашла вашу темку, вам не помогло в итоге.


У меня проблема не только суставами, проблема более глобальная, поэтому это не говорит об неэффективности процедуры. Опираясь на несколько научных статей можно сделать вывод о том, что эффективность РЧД 70-80 %, её успешно практикуют в ФЦН в Тюмени например.


----------



## Mangust (7 Июл 2016)

qwerty123456 написал(а):


> ого(( а вам делали диагностическую блокаду перед денервацией? и после нуклеопластики делали повторно МРТ , грыжа уменьшилась? и , если не секрет, где в Мск делали?


Блокады какие то делали , МРТ еще не делала. Я ж говорю надоело все, поехала и легла в стационар. У меня и грыжа то была маленькая 5 мм но у меня стеноз, канал сужен до 9 мм. Делала я не в Москве а у себя в городе по страховке


----------



## _А_л_е_к_с_а_н_д_р_ (16 Авг 2016)

А есть кто-нибудь кто делал нуклеопластику давно? Не могу нигде найти информацию что будет после нее через 5-10-15 лет. Может межпозвоночный диск разрушается вообще.
Да и хоть недавно. Кому-нибудь реально помогло?


----------



## Evpatiy (25 Янв 2017)

Буквально вчера делали Рчд- Значительно уменьшился вертебральный болевой синдром


----------



## leo1980 (26 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Буквально вчера делали Рчд- Значительно уменьшился вертебральный болевой синдром


напишите подробнее, что было, как прошла рчд, делали блокады, что стало.
Инфы на этом форуме о рчд минимум, а та что есть в своей массе негативная.


----------



## Evpatiy (26 Янв 2017)

leo1980 написал(а):


> напишите подробнее, что было, как прошла рчд, делали блокады, что стало.
> Инфы на этом форуме о рчд минимум, а та что есть в своей массе негативная.


Вообще "по жизни" спина ни разу не болела до 28 лет.И вот "скрутило " одним разом-так,что ходил с остановками каждые 15 мин.Пол-года старательно лечился консервативно-всего и не перечислишь :карипазимы,электрофорезы,магниты,миорелаксанты ,нпвс.блокады....) Ничего не помогло ,еще и нога стала болеть вдобавок . Объективно в анамнезе: Протрузия диска L5-S1 (5мм),спондилоартроз и признаки нестабильности в этом сегменте. Врачи у нас в городе(живу в Ярославле) предложили "болты и кейдж",но я сомневался... И вот Денис Сергеевич(с форума) согласился мне помочь. Выполнил Рчд "фасеток" и абляцию "диска" .Диагностическую блокаду не делали т.к. причина боли в моем случае была очевидной на снимках . Очень боюсь "сглазить" но результат в моем случае очень хороший наступил уже на следующее утро.Ничего не болит вообще!Спасибо Денису Сергеевичу !


----------



## leo1980 (26 Янв 2017)

Evpatiy написал(а):


> Вообще "по жизни" спина ни разу не болела до 28 лет.И вот "скрутило " одним разом-так,что ходил с остановками каждые 15 мин.Пол-года старательно лечился консервативно-всего и не перечислишь :карипазимы,электрофорезы,магниты,миорелаксанты ,нпвс.блокады....) Ничего не помогло ,еще и нога стала болеть вдобавок . Объективно в анамнезе: Протрузия диска L5-S1 (5мм),спондилоартроз и признаки нестабильности в этом сегменте. Врачи у нас в городе(живу в Ярославле) предложили "болты и кейдж",но я сомневался... И вот Денис Сергеевич(с форума) согласился мне помочь. Выполнил Рчд "фасеток" и абляцию "диска" .Диагностическую блокаду не делали т.к. причина боли в моем случае была очевидной на снимках . Очень боюсь "сглазить" но результат в моем случае очень хороший наступил уже на следующее утро.Ничего не болит вообще!Спасибо Денису Сергеевичу !



отлично конечно
не много не понятно, почему блокады не помогали, но то такое, кто куда и как делал


----------



## Evpatiy (26 Янв 2017)

leo1980 написал(а):


> отлично конечно
> не много не понятно, почему блокады не помогали, но то такое, кто куда и как делал


Возможно "не с тем" делали или "не туда" не знаю


----------



## Evpatiy (30 Янв 2017)

Суть процеуры нуклеопластики заключается в том, что пункционным способом (через прокол 2-3 мм) под контролем интраоперационного рентгена в ядро межпозвонкового диска вводится электрод (либо игла, световод и др.), через который подаются импульсы холодной плазмы (либо электромагнитного поля, либо производится механическое воздействие и др.). Воздействие на пульпозное ядро диска приводит к его испарению, в следствие чего снижается давление диска на фиброзное кольцо. Благодаря снижению давления, выбухание фиброзного кольца в просвет позвоночного диска уменьшается и оно перестает давить на нервный корешок, благодаря чему происходит быстрое уменьшение болевого синдрома.

Существует несколько разновидностей технологий нуклеопластики:


Холодноплазменная — воздействие пучком холодной плазмы
Радиочастотная  — воздействие электромагнитным полем;
Гидропластика — воздействие напором физраствора;
Интервенционная дискотомия  — механическое воздействие 
Лазерная вапоризация  — воздействие лазером внутри диска (_данная технология устарела)_


----------



## натач (1 Фев 2017)

Mangust написал(а):


> Блокады какие то делали , МРТ еще не делала. Я ж говорю надоело все, поехала и легла в стационар. У меня и грыжа то была маленькая 5 мм но у меня стеноз, канал сужен до 9 мм. Делала я не в Москве а у себя в городе по страховке


А вам Мрт кпс делали?


----------

